# Backyard Transform



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I started this in october, and now that the weather is starting to get a little better i can keep going. Here is some pics of the progress so far. 

Here is some before pictures. Pretty much no landscape or anything at all.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

I put in some landscape stones and a fire pit behind the garage.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

And yes that fence is getting done, and the back of the garage has been power washed! lol 

I have been messing with the dirt in the flower beds, i would like some ideas if yall have them on different plant to put in. My go too is always knock out roses. Starting to have too many of them around, and want to add a little variety. This spring will be focused on getting that grass into shape too.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Got this idea from another thread. Still have to rough it up, and make it look a little older. It's going to go on the back wall by the fire pit.


----------



## Joey1988 (Jan 22, 2012)

add some more flavor to the back of the garage


----------



## hoosierplugger (May 24, 2004)

Looks like it's going to be a great spot to have a few cold ones. Nice work!!


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Looking good. You need to invest in some gutters badly or at minimum they make a diverted that you use inplace of a gutter. The diverted is supposed to break up the stream of water coming off the roof. Only reason I bring it up is I think you are going to have some issues in your new beds with the amount of water coming off the roof. 

I can't help with plants, I am horrible with that. However I started using cypress mulch a few years ago and like it better. It is a natural wood color so it gives u a different look and it does not float. In my back yard I think I am gong to try a more desert type scape with rocks over mulch. 

Last thing, if you didnt know you should keep your mulch in those new beds down about 4-6" from where your brick meets the slab.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Great job Mr. Part.Good to see a cat your age taking pride in their stuff.You have a very nice home.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

sleepersilverado said:


> Looking good. You need to invest in some gutters badly or at minimum they make a diverted that you use inplace of a gutter. The diverted is supposed to break up the stream of water coming off the roof. Only reason I bring it up is I think you are going to have some issues in your new beds with the amount of water coming off the roof.
> 
> I can't help with plants, I am horrible with that. However I started using cypress mulch a few years ago and like it better. It is a natural wood color so it gives u a different look and it does not float. In my back yard I think I am gong to try a more desert type scape with rocks over mulch.
> 
> Last thing, if you didnt know you should keep your mulch in those new beds down about 4-6" from where your brick meets the slab.


Thanks for all the advice! We bought the house about 6 months ago, and gutters are on the list of things to do.

Thanks to everyone else for the kind replies. I'll try to keep the pictures coming. We have some great weekend weather.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Yard was still pretty wet so i wasn't able to do much. I did get the flag hung though. I also do a little garage clean up/organization that I hadn't got around too since I built my work bench. Peg board is awesome stuff.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Got the plants in this weekend. Its starting to come together. 

I went with ligustrums on the garage wall, and clara hawthornes on the back of the house.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice work bud.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

We got all the plants from Houston Garden Center. They were already cheaper than lowes with a better selection too, but they were running everything half off right now also.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great job, looks nice!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## Yellow Mouth Chaser (Jan 8, 2008)

That looks really nice. Great work.


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

Got distracted from the yard and finished another garage project. Finished up a sink I had started. The garage already was plumbed for a bathroom. Still not sure if a toilet is that practical for me, but a sink definitely was.


----------

